# CPT code for harvest of rectus fascia



## rsmith1 (Dec 14, 2011)

One of my urologist performed a vaginal sling while the another urologist harvested rectus fascia for the sling. Is there a cpt code for that havest or is that just included in the sling procedure?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Dec 15, 2011)

20926


----------



## JackieM (Mar 20, 2013)

or you might look at 20920 or 20922 for fascia graft.


----------

